

How My Eventual Technical Co-Founder Told Me: “Fuck You, Pay Me” - camz
http://cameronkeng.com/how-my-eventual-technical-co-founder-told-me-%E2%80%9Cfuck-you-pay-me%E2%80%9D/

======
jbhelms
That wasn't at all what I was expecting from the title. This could have easily
been "How to be a good business co-founder". You did what you was supposed to
do as a business co-founder, and Chris did what he was supposed to do. I wish
all business co-founders understood what their jobs are.

